# Cloning errors



## emid (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi

I am trying to upgrade my main old ssd M.2 sata drive to a bigger Crucial M.2 NVMe drive using Acronis. My Pc ssd slot supports both. Before that I tried Macrium free and I was getting 'the application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a required file is missing' 0xc000000e error. Tried formatting and re-cloning many times, used all the available bcd commands on the web and Youtube for this issue including bootrec but never made new ssd boot itself. Played with Bios, Recovery and even made an image but nothing had worked. Even image would give some error which I've forgotten now. In frustration, I bought Acronis thinking that would probably make my life easy. Now it is giving me a new error; The boot configuration data is missing or contains error, EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD with error code 0xc000000f. For this, I ran command prompt and again used bootrec, chkdsk, diskpart, auto repair and whatnot but never got thing work. Tried bios running in secured mode, changed boot sequences, reverted back it to default.....

I think and I'm sure that I'm doing some silly mistake. Note that I learned all of the above on the go, that means that's all I know about technical stuff.

Any help please!


----------

